# Hey Greg?



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Greg, How you doing?
Just following up. Have you been able to find a job? I hope all is going well for you.
Happy Holidays
cc


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I'm now working in a French place doing fine dining. We're dreadfully understaffed (the chef quit today) and the kitchen is disorganized and let's just say not as clean as it could be. Keeps me busy, though, and the people that work there are a pleasure. Life is good. Thanks for dropping a line and Happy Holidays! to you and your family, Cape.


----------

